# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The DV Group Subconscious Contribution

## mini0991

I've got an idea to get us DVers more DILDs that otherwise would have not happened.

The technique is extremely simple but needs a bunch of people to work. Simply add something along the lines of "you will LD tonight" to your signature. Make it in small print if you want. 

The idea is also simple. Signatures for the most part get looked at in a subconscious manner: quickly. If users subconsciously see a lot of "you are dreaming" messages while reading forum posts and slightly ignoring sigs, there is a chance we can collectively pull in more DILDs.

Just a thought.

----------


## spockman

I like this idea.
Kind of a passive MILD. 
Even if a few people just did it to their own sigs it may help them out.
I may try it. 
I've been meaning to change my sig anyway.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Great idea! I have a couple more to add:

Change the color or the font to white. 

Some other phrases to choose from: You are dreaming.  I am dreaming. Am I dreaming? Do a Reality Check.  This is a dream.

----------


## mowglycdb

gonna try

----------


## insight

Great, I'm gonna try it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Doing the same. *nods*

----------


## knecht

Or even messages to remember to reality check, perhaps...

----------


## Clyde Machine

Those could, perhaps work, but to achieve the effect described in the first post, it'll have to be consistent between everyone's signatures. See, I've got a weird way of inducing my lucid dreams (which I'll probably be asking around for opinions about around DW) that doesn't involve a reality check at this time, so it would be more applicable to everyone to add text to make them realize that they're dreaming, as opposed to adding text to tell them to utilize another method of checking to see if you're dreaming. This way, we're using method A to help induce lucid dreams, as opposed to using method A to initiate method B to help induce lucid dreams. See what I mean?  :smiley:  

Those are just my thoughts on saying to do a reality check as opposed to just tell you that you're dreaming. Whatever works best for you and for everyone is what's at the core of my concerns.

----------


## Spliph

Interesting...

Trying now  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

Not to advertise for another forum, but on MM, when you refresh the page, every once in a while it will tell you to do a reality check. It's a pretty neat feature. I think people have suggested flashing a message to RC every time you make a post here, but I think it wasn't feasible on the technical end or something. Much more simple to put it in the sigs. Good idea.  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Not to advertise for another forum, but on MM, when you refresh the page, every once in a while it will tell you to do a reality check. It's a pretty neat feature. I think people have suggested flashing a message to RC every time you make a post here, but I think it wasn't feasible on the technical end or something. Much more simple to put it in the sigs. Good idea.



I might just stick something in my sig to say, if you just read this, do a reality check.  ::D:  Same effect, and hopefully I don't post so often it becomes a bother, but if I did that, I'd more easily get into the habit of reality checking, since I'm online so much during the day.

----------


## Jamal

Great idea! I'm in!

----------


## Clyde Machine

> 



Wonderful avatar, Jamal, that's awesome.  ::D: 

You know, everyone, we might just be able to get this thing going on, with the idea that we add in something about a reality check into our signatures, or at the very least something about dreaming. Just need somemore involvement!

----------


## juroara

ohhh what a good idea! I've been meaning to change my sig too!

----------


## youssarian

I have added this to the things I am already advertising in my sig. Wonderful idea.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I have added this to the things I am already advertising in my sig. Wonderful idea.



Great! More involvement!  ::D: 

I think I'm going to adopt this little cause and act as coordinator for it, so we can draw in more people to keep a little "You are dreaming"/"RC now" note in their sig, avatar, custom user title, etc. As a coordinator, I'll talk to people about adding a note into their sig and keeping it there for some while if they feel they'll be contributing in discussion threads around the site, as well as talk to the most active of those who are involved to add in an "RC now" bit to their sig - 'cause if everyone adds "RC now", they'll just start ignoring it everytime they see it. I'll try to raise the awareness of this cause and organize how many people will contain an RC reference in their signatures to optimize the effect around the board.

Is everyone alright with me taking coordinator position of this cause?  :smiley:

----------


## Ari

I've added "you'll have a lucid dream tonight' to my signature, in the picture. This is a great idea!

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Sounds like a good idea. I'll add it in my sig.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Yeehaw! I was just thinking a couple days ago that this topic had fallen by the wayside.... I'm still in support of this movement!

----------


## johoiada

sounds like a great idea i'm in!  ::D:

----------


## Gpot

I think this is a great idea. Im in.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I'm going to go do that right now  :smiley:

----------


## Anukramet

I like the idea! gonna go for it.  :Shades wink:

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice idea!

I do not have room in my sign, so I might edit the pic  :smiley:

----------

